# Outdoor Shower Hose



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a 2015 312BH and have a question with the outdoor shower assembly. The trailer came with a blue coiled hose with a water hose connection on one end and an odd connection on the other. The shower assembly itself looks like it has a quick coupler connection on it. The "odd" end on the coiled hose looks like it could be a quick connect type fitting, but it doesn't fit in the coupler on the trailer. Can anyone enlighten me what this coiled hose is for? Also, is the outdoor shower hookup something that needs purchased extra?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Our Outback came with a blue coiled hose that quick-connects to the outdoor shower. The coupler on the camper was stuck though and made it appear that the hose didn't fit.

There is a plug in the center of the coupler that should go in and out. You should be able to push it with a screwdriver or punch. Be careful to only push on the center and not the surrounding area.

Mine took a couple of good whacks of a hammer (on a punch pressed against the center plunger) to loosen it. Once loose, the hose should work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You can find all of the parts here. http://www.dwincorp.com/categories/14/Spray-Away

Quick connect fitting










Hose










Goose neck for outdoor sink










Fitting for garden hose










Fitting for 1/2" pipe thread/shower hose


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks, I'll try to push mine in with a small screwdriver. Wonder what makes it stick since I've never used it before and the trailer is brand new?


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Mine had factory tag on it explaining the "stuck" issue and is what said to use a hammer and punch to remedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> When we first got our trailer the quick disconnect for the outdoor shower in the outdoor camp kitchen worked fine. After opening up the trailer for the spring I noticed the quick disconnect was stuck also. To get mine to work again I unscrewed it from the faucet assembly, and as I did it released water pressure from behind the quick disconnect and it has worked fine every since. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


So you didn't have to "punch" it out? I think i may try this route. I tried to punch mine out, but was afraid to hit it too hard. All you did was unscrew it and release pressure? Thanks!


----------

